# finish for honey locust table



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I would like to ask for advice on finishing a Table I made of Honey locust and walnut. I would like to keep the natural color as much as possible and polyurethane tends to give everything an amber tint. I still want good protection for the top though. HELP!


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

try some different finished on some test pieces. That will give you the best idea of what you're looking for.

In general though, waterborne finished have the clearest appearance. While oil bases give that yellow/amber look.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

good idea' I noticed on your japanese coffee table you used a mixture of tung oil ,poly, and mineral spirits. Did you use water based poly? will it work with tung oil? How did this finish hold up? sorry about picking your brain.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

To answer your question water base poly will not mix with tung oil, mineral spirits or oil base poly. It will provide excellent surface protection for the wood but will not appear as "warm" as an oil base topcoat. It does not get an amber/yellow tint with age like oil base poly (which is the reason that oil base products acquire an aged look to them and are much "warmer" in appearance).


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

I vote with water-based poly/ A test by FWW came up with 2 winners; General Finishesa High Performance from Rockler, and Resistane Plus from Hoodfinishing.com.

Steve


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

No okwoodshop, I did not use water based. As Scott said, they don't mix. The finish is great and is holding up just fine. I guess the real test will be to see what it's like in 10 or 15 years


----------



## Lochlainn1066 (Oct 18, 2010)

Show some pics! I have lots of honey locust around here (too much!) and I love the way it looks.

I've used shellac and amber varnish both on bowls of HL and I like the way it deepens the red. Just keep it off of the yellow sapwood, it makes it really plastic looking.

If you don't want the amber, any clear poly, oil or water, will work. Definitely try some test pieces first!


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I am goimg to have to wait till the weather warms up a bit before I can finish this so I will be testing some small pieces to see what I like.


----------



## Lochlainn1066 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, that is great!


----------

